# ****SPOILER*** Refs Change the Titans/Ravens Game



## Msguy (May 23, 2003)

Baltimore had the ball driving when the playclock ran down to ZERO and the Refs don't back the Ravens up 5 yards. Instead they are allowed to run a play and get into Field Goal Range. The NFL has some explaining to do. I'm not a Titans fan either but they got ripped off.


----------



## cdizzy (Jul 29, 2007)

True. It was delay of game without a doubt. 

Honestly though, they didn't deserve to win anyway. Good teams finish drives.


----------



## rkr0923 (Sep 14, 2006)

It happened all year


----------



## Msguy (May 23, 2003)

NFL = National. Fixed. League.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

This is the second time in 3 days that someone has put a sports spoiler in the title of a thread in a forum where the majority of people have DVR's.

How can members be so myopic?


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

spartanstew said:


> This is the second time in 3 days that someone has put a sports spoiler in the title of a thread in a forum where the majority of people have DVR's.
> 
> How can members be so myopic?


People watch sports on a time-shift? 

Title changed.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Did this affect the game? A bit. Perhaps more than a bit.

But I don't really think it changed the game that materially. There was still lots of time left on the clock. Ravens potentially could have still converted the 1st down. 

But I could be wrong.


----------



## bidger (Nov 19, 2005)

3 turnovers, the most crucial in the 4th Quarter when they were in field goal range, a missed field goal, 10 points total in the game. That's what cost the Titans the game, not the missed delay of game call.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

Ok...as a huge Ravens fan I would like to give my opinion on this.

First of all it should have been called a delay of game, I agree with that. 

That is a penalty that is missed a lot and it was missed a few times this year that hurt the Ravens but I understand this is a much bigger game.

However the Ravens would have still had the play over so anything could have happened. Even if they did not convert the would have probably punted the ball inside of the 20 and stopped them like that did after the kick off anyway. At that point the game would have went to over time and anything could have happened. 

BTW if it was not for the horrible call earlier this year against the Titans they probably would have been on the road either here or in Pittsburgh most likely so they got very lucky there. For anyone that does not know what I am talking about it was 3rd in long with only a couple of minutes left in the game. There was a incomplete pass and a hit to the head call against Terrell Suggs on Kerry Collins. He hit him in the shoulder and all of the national media even said it. If that was not called we would have won that game.


----------



## roadrunner1782 (Sep 28, 2008)

I'm as big a Titans fan as you'll find and I say that the Titans could have won without the turnovers, and penalties that they racked up. As for them not throwing the flag for delay of game, yeah that was BS but the Titans made too many mistakes to win!! Their's always next year!!!!


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

I didn't have any skin in this game and didn't really care who won.

That being said, it always bums me out when 1 team clearly outplays the other and still loses.

The Ravens had basically one drive all game and they scored a TD off it. Then, they had a pretty lucky pass play (where both defenders fell) that got them a field goal and another field goal that was aided by a blown delay of game call.

The Titans were racking up yardage on almost every drive and then had some crucial errors that cost them points. Titans should have won that game 27 - 13 easily. I feel bad for them.


Oh, and I could have sworn that Flacko stepped out of bounds in the end zone when they were pinned back on the 1 in the fourth quarter. Couldn't get a real good shot of it, but I slo motion played it back several times and it sure looked to me that he would have had to have stepped out of the back of the end zone.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

spartanstew said:


> I didn't have any skin in this game and didn't really care who won.
> 
> That being said, it always bums me out when 1 team clearly outplays the other and still loses.
> 
> ...


As for Flacco being out of bounds I thought the same thing but during the post game they showed it again and he was not even close to going out. After showing the back angle everyone said he was in by about 5 inches.

As for the better team. Yes Titans did move the ball on us today but we stepped up and stopped them when it counted. We forced the 3 turnovers.

As for the moving it on us you have to remember they had a short week this week without a day off going against a team that had a bye week. Another thing people seem to forget about this team is they have not had a bye this year. They lost their bye when the game against Houston was cancelled late Friday night. They practiced that entire week. They only had off one day since they did not play the game.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Michael D'Angelo;1954956 said:


> As for the better team. Yes Titans did move the ball on us today but we stepped up and stopped them when it counted. We forced the 3 turnovers.


Perhaps. I think the turnovers were more a result of the Titans doing things wrong (not tucking the ball away, for example) then the Ravens doing things right. I think the Ravens were fortunate to get those turnovers. I don't think they "tightened their belts" and played harder when it counted.


----------



## roadrunner1782 (Sep 28, 2008)

Did anyone else see Keith Bullock pushing the guard rails over after the Titans lost? It was hillarious to me once i realized he was doing it because I was throwing pillows around the living room in a crazed rage when they aired it!!!!!:lol:


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

The missed call wasn't the reason for the loss. It's not like a missed pass interference call or bad ball spot. The ref's also gave them a makeup penalty the next play. The Titans lost because they were just plain sloppy.


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

Too many penalties and turnovers is what finished the Titans off. 
The missed delay of game call in the 4th quarter was just "icing on the cake",so to say.
Like another poster stated earlier,there's always next year.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

Just got home from the game... 

The missed delay of game call was definitely unfortunate... But so were all of the turnovers... Oh well... Next year it is! :sure:


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

Ken S said:


> The missed call wasn't the reason for the loss. It's not like a missed pass interference call or bad ball spot. The ref's also gave them a makeup penalty the next play. The Titans lost because they were just plain sloppy.


Agreed!


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

From a critiquing-officials point of view... that missed delay of game call was horrible. It was close to 2 seconds late on the snap (so easy a caveman could notice)!

That said... instead of a 1st down, the Ravens would have been 3rd & 7... and I can't say with any confidence that the Titans would have stopped them from continuing the drive since they didn't stop anything else on that drive.

The real tale of the game were the turnovers... and in particular that one fumble at the 1 yard line. That one was killer because it killed the drive with no points. Even 3 points and there'd still be a tie... but that was a TD waiting to happen with a 1st down inside the 1.

So, no gripes about the outcome of the game being "cheated"... but those refs need to get some behind-the-curtains chastising for missing a really obvious call.


----------



## ccr1958 (Aug 29, 2007)

honestly i wish all the crud on the screen was not there
every second of the game...
scoreboard,clock,continuous bottom scrolling,10 different angles of a play,
super duper slo mo, over the top commentary...
please, just let the game be played & officiated on the field


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

Msguy said:


> Baltimore had the ball driving when the playclock ran down to ZERO and the Refs don't back the Ravens up 5 yards. Instead they are allowed to run a play and get into Field Goal Range. The NFL has some explaining to do. I'm not a Titans fan either but they got ripped off.


Why didn't they challenge that or they can't challenge it.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

JACKIEGAGA said:


> Why didn't they challenge that or they can't challenge it.


I think the play started with less than 2 min. so couldn't be challenged. And am not sure if delay of game can be challenged. Would be curious if someone finds out.

Peace,
Tom


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

A penalty call (or lack thereof) cannot be challenged.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

spartanstew said:


> A penalty call (or lack thereof) cannot be challenged.


I thought it was a good question, because there is at least one situation where a non-penalty CAN be challenged.

Belichick challenged in one game where he believed the other team had 12 men on the field at the snap. He challenged, and the video replay showed 12 guys at the snap and he won.

I'm not sure, though, if clock management can be challenged.


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

Michael D'Angelo;1954883 said:


> Ok...as a huge Ravens fan


Mike congrats on the Raven moving on to the AFC Championship game good luck


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

JACKIEGAGA said:


> Mike congrats on the Raven moving on to the AFC Championship game good luck


Thanks. It should be another good game between us and Pittsburgh.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

HDMe said:


> I thought it was a good question, because there is at least one situation where a non-penalty CAN be challenged.
> 
> Belichick challenged in one game where he believed the other team had 12 men on the field at the snap. He challenged, and the video replay showed 12 guys at the snap and he won.
> 
> I'm not sure, though, if clock management can be challenged.


Hmm, not sure why he could do that.

If you google it, the challenge rules clearly state that you cannot challenge penalties


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

spartanstew said:


> Hmm, not sure why he could do that.
> 
> If you google it, the challenge rules clearly state that you cannot challenge penalties


I thought the same thing but I clearly remember the game when they reviewed it and the defense had 12 men on the field and they penalized them for it following the review.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Twelve men on the field might be the only one you can challenge. I seem to recall that being a named challengable item.

BTW, at least last year, _IF_ a legitimate challenge was initiated, penalties _could _be assessed or reviewed during the process of reviewing the play. I've yet to see it happen, and who knows, they might have removed that aspect of review.

Peace,
Tom


----------



## pfueri (Jan 22, 2007)

Msguy said:


> Baltimore had the ball driving when the playclock ran down to ZERO and the Refs don't back the Ravens up 5 yards. Instead they are allowed to run a play and get into Field Goal Range. The NFL has some explaining to do. I'm not a Titans fan either but they got ripped off.


 I agree bad no call . But that is not why the Titans lost . They just did'nt play as good as ther record was . Just like Carolina did . They just choked .


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

The refs in the Eagles -Giants game took away a play after they used replay and determined the play did not get off before the clock hit 2:00.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

But that wasn't a challenge, right?


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

Just to add to the no calls a missed safety against the Titans. I thought it was but the announcers never said anything and just moved on. If that safety was called then the game winning field goal would not have even matter. The Ravens would have won 12-10 instead of 13-10.

http://www.profootballtalk.com/2009/01/12/titans-avoided-safety-got-an-extra-down/


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Michael D'Angelo;1956540 said:


> Just to add to the no calls a missed safety against the Titans. I thought it was but the announcers never said anything and just moved on. If that safety was called then the game winning field goal would not have even matter. The Ravens would have won 12-10 instead of 13-10.
> 
> http://www.profootballtalk.com/2009/01/12/titans-avoided-safety-got-an-extra-down/


Yep, saw that too. I rewound that one a couple of times and looked at it. Thought for sure it was a safety, but couldn't remember the exact rule (does the whole ball need to be out of the endzone or only part of the ball). I guess I know now (whole ball).


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Tom Robertson said:


> Twelve men on the field might be the only one you can challenge. I seem to recall that being a named challengable item.
> 
> BTW, at least last year, _IF_ a legitimate challenge was initiated, penalties _could _be assessed or reviewed during the process of reviewing the play. I've yet to see it happen, and who knows, they might have removed that aspect of review.
> 
> ...


I can't be 100% certain... but I faintly remember a time when a play was being reviewed last year and during the review they could clearly see a facemask that had not been called... and I thought they assessed that penalty.

Again, I could be wrong on that memory... but I know I remember the Belichick one clearly as the announcers praised him for knowing he could make that challenge.

At least in this case we aren't talking about a goof/miss that changed the game. All the Titans turnovers, especially in scoring territory, are what cost them and they said as much post-game.

Carolina really let me down. I was rooting for San Diego but I knew Pitt was good and perfectly capable of a beatdown... but I expected at least some fight from Carolina against Arizona.

At least big kudos and congrats to Arizona and now they get to host the NFC championship game!


----------



## dcowboy7 (May 23, 2008)

they should just change the rule in the offseason at the spring competition committee meetings to let clock hitting :00 plays be challenged.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

HDMe said:


> I can't be 100% certain... but I faintly remember a time when a play was being reviewed last year and during the review they could clearly see a facemask that had not been called... and I thought they assessed that penalty.
> 
> Again, I could be wrong on that memory... but I know I remember the Belichick one clearly as the announcers praised him for knowing he could make that challenge.
> ...


I don't doubt your memory at all. I'm glad it got assessed. I wish I had a chance to see that one.

(I finally got to see an attempted free kick after a fair catch this year.)


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

dcowboy7 said:


> they should just change the rule in the offseason at the spring competition committee meetings to let clock hitting :00 plays be challenged.


There is some discussion that it will be reviewed. (But it's the sportswriters saying that, not the committee.)


----------



## dcowboy7 (May 23, 2008)

watch NFLN total access show wednesday nite 6:30pm-8:00pm....mike pierera the vp of officials will be on....it will be interesting to get his "take".


----------

